# New picture posted in portfolio, inspired by WotC mini



## Klaus (Apr 15, 2009)

The original post was in General, per Morrus' request, but seeing as though the most art-minded folk in the boards tend to come here, I opted to post here as well.

After much time doing the layout for Creature Collection 4e (it's done, coming out real soon, promise!), I decided to do a painting of my Raven Queen-worshiping, warlock-multiclassing rogue. Since I use WotC's Vampire Hunter mini from the Unhallowed set, I used it as a basis.

Here it is Claudio Pozas - In Her Majesty's Service

[sblock]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]

Don't forget to browse the gallery for more art, and let me know what you think!


----------



## Frida (Apr 15, 2009)

Hello Klaus

Its a very nice painting, I love all the effort you have put in the scene and especially the lovely backround. Great work on the action aswell.

I dont know if you are looking for crits or not, but here it comes anyway.

There are three things in the picture that strikes me as odd.
The first thing I noticed was his chin. If you look at the picture briefly the chin tend to merge with the skin on the neck causing the illusion that his chin is gigantic. I would simply paint the cloth right under the chin to solve the problem. 

I also think that the hand holding the handcrossbow is in an unnatural position. It almost looks like it is bent the wrong way at the elbow. 

The last issue that I have with the painting is the bent leg. I think that it would be better if it was a little bit more visible. He gives a little bit of a one legged impression right now.

I hope that my advice can be of any use for you.
Frida


----------



## Klaus (Apr 16, 2009)

Frida said:


> Hello Klaus
> 
> Its a very nice painting, I love all the effort you have put in the scene and especially the lovely backround. Great work on the action aswell.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the attention!

One the leg bit: he's literally stepping *out* of his cloak (it's magical, he can teleport after being hit -- note the matching scratches on the left arm and the fingers of the vampire spawn).


----------



## Frida (Apr 16, 2009)

Klaus said:


> Thanks for the attention!
> 
> One the leg bit: he's literally stepping *out* of his cloak (it's magical, he can teleport after being hit -- note the matching scratches on the left arm and the fingers of the vampire spawn).




I see, thats clever.


----------

